# Taste Of The Wild Dried Dog Food



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Has anyone heard of Taste Of The Wild dried dog food? We have seen it at Kennelgate and it looks pretty good with real meat, fruit and vegetables. Staff said it is on the same lines as Barking Heads. Just wondered if anyone had heard any comments on it or have tried it?


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well i will look it up for you and see what is in it ok , and let you know


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello... i looked it up on my dog food index,it has every dog food made on there, and taste of the wild is rated with 4 1/2 stars which is dam good.it has nothing in it for filler and has much meat.,so i would say it is very good dog food ok,, Lumpy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've heard of it but never seen it in the shops is it American or Canadian ?? x


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the help sugarlump, think we will get a small bag and give it a go, some pretty interesting flavours like bison, duck and salmon.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes it is good .5 stars being excellent.so 4 1/2 is pritty darn good no filler at all...ok lumpy


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> I've heard of it but never seen it in the shops is it American or Canadian ?? x


Don't know who make it, but I buy it for our cat. Although I get the wet food. I think it's in "specialty" dog & cat shops. I get ours at a place called Whole Earth Pet Shop. That's a local store here. I don't think I have seen it in Petsmart or Petco. I do get my Blue Buffalo cat food at Petsmart.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We tried it with lady for a while...she liked it better than a lot of kibbles we had tried.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

We have seen it in kennelgate pet shop in nottingham and also on amazon but haven't seen it in Pets at home. Its around the same price as barking heads.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I've heard of it but never seen it in the shops is it American or Canadian ?? x


Just seen taste of the wild is manufactured in Missouri, California and South Carolina.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

just what ever you do DO NOT ever get any dog or cat food from Diamond food company,of Gaston S,C,.they have been making dog & cat sick and even killed a few,,but even people get sick just from handling the food ,. i have a whole write up about it i will post it one day if you want,,,,,Lumpy


----------

